# Biophysical profile and Non-Stress test by different departments



## kls1027 (Dec 14, 2012)

We have conflicting thoughts on how to code the Biophysical Profile and the Non-Stress tests when they are done in two different departments and read by different providers of the same practice.  Our NST's are done in the exam room by the nurse or provider and then interpreted and signed by the provider in our ob/gyn dept.  The BPP's are done in our radiology department and maybe read by a different provider in our ob/gyn dept.  
Should this still be billed as a 76818 even though radiology did a portion and ob/gyn did a portion?  Or should they be billed as 59025 to the interpreting provider and 76819 to the other interpreting provider?
Any rationalization to either one is appreciated. . . . Thank you


----------



## TYSON1234 (Jan 14, 2013)

I had this problem over the summer, and according to some insurance companies (especially BCBS), they want it billed with the 76818. Eventhough, I faxed over documentation showing the NST was done in the hospital and the BPP was done in our office. You might want to contact the insurance carrier and see how they want it billed.


----------

